# 1/3/2021 Gun Show Report



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Met a couple friends at the gun show this morning. It's more a social event for us than anything. But here's my observations:

1. Plenty of guns available. Handguns, long guns, etc. It was all there. Some prices were outrageous, but some were more in line with what one could expect 'these days'. A copy of the Norinco MAC-90 I bought a few years ago for $600 had a price tag of $1,750 on it.
2. While the prices are up on a lot of things, there are some deals & steals. I scored a complete AR lower for $150.
3. Ammo. Well, yeah... these was ammo. I saw more at this one show than I did at the previous 3. But the price tags will make a fudge factory out of your Fruit Of The Looms. This is the first time in 8 months I've seen a sealed 1,000rd box of 5.56x45. And the asking price for said box? $1,965.00. NTY.
4. Reloading: AWOL. None of the regular reloading vendors were present. Some tables had odds and ends, but probably not enough in the whole venue to crank out a single round. Mostly the hardware and not the supplies.
5. It was plenty busy, though, and there were some long & thin as well as thick & square boxes going out the door. So people _are _paying dearly for their procrastination.

In addition to the lower, I bought some tools and cleaning supplies.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

For some reason Chinese Norinco MAC-90" price over $1500 and Arsenal AK's always tip the scales at way north of a grand.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> For some reason Chinese Norinco MAC-90" price over $1500 and Arsenal AK's always tip the scales at way north of a grand.


I paid 600 for my MAC.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Heck I thought $529 a 1000 was outrageous last week at the LGS.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Heck I thought $529 a 1000 was outrageous last week at the LGS.


I commented when I saw that 1965-$ price tag: "Hell, I'm sitting on my retirement fund!"


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The new normal is SNAFU, and I don’t like it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

My brother just attended a GS in Iowa today.. parking lot was full and line wrapped around the block. fewer vendors so they charged everyone an extra $ over regular entry fee. 1000 rnds of 9mm $995, no primers to be had... he almost bought a colt python but saved his money. for some reason he is obsessed with getting a Chiappa Rhino.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There have been and there won't be any gun shows in this state, we are in lockdown.

Besides they look for any excuse to stop them in regular times.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This past week I started getting notifications of 300BLK, 22LR and 556. But, it went quicker than I could put in my checkout cart.
LGS I went to on Wed was packed. All they could say is, no ammo, yet we werent talking to them. Its like they were anticipating us to ask..
Lot of rifle ammo, other than 556/223/300/308.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1/31/2021 update: I skipped the last to shows due to the (apparently legal) price gouging. But I met 3 friends at a show this morning and we made a day of it. Ammo was still going up in price. But I ended up making two purchases. 

One is a brand-spankin' new Carhartt brown duck jacket. Still had the retail store's tag on it for $100, and I brought it home for 50.

Second is an 80% lower for a 10/22. No milling needed, just drilling. With jig. Now to start making shavings so I can add yet another boomstick the gubbamint doesn't know about.


----------

